# Neat jar ideas



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so here's some cheap ways to get jars for those males:

Plastic cups: Like 24 to 32 ounces (so about a quart). You can 50 CHEAP!!! Plus if one is infected you can throw one out and have another 50 to replace it.

Food containers: LikeGladware containers work great. A bit more expensive but still worth it.

Mason jars: You can get these things for about $10 for a case of 12. Awesome right 

Pickle jars: Saving pickle jars can save a lot of money. Just rinse them out really well before use.

Pasta sauce jars: These work great too!! Just be sure to rinse thoroughly.


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Cool! but the pasta sauce jars here are really small...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

LoveSGSE said:


> Cool! but the pasta sauce jars here are really small...


 Really? The smallest here are one quart.


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, smaller than a quart


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

LoveSGSE said:


> Yeah, smaller than a quart


 Dang. Well I'm going to start using the cup idea, whatever works for you is the best. It's cheap and takes up less room plus the bettas still have a quart of water.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

The cup idea is great!! I had thought of that idea aswell because they are so cheap and easy to clean and there good if you cant afford loads of massive grow out tanks.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

weluvbettas said:


> The cup idea is great!! I had thought of that idea aswell because they are so cheap and easy to clean and there good if you cant afford loads of massive grow out tanks.


 Yup plus you dont have to spend a $1.50 a jar (and you need at least 50) instead you can spend $6 on a pack of 50 cups. Though I have a difficult time finding any bigger than 16 ounces but if you clean often you sohuld be fine with that size as well.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

yer i agree. say mr v have you got your fish room set up yet?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

weluvbettas said:


> yer i agree. say mr v have you got your fish room set up yet?


 Nope  I'm in the process of designing it. I'm thinking of asking my parents to get rid of our family office since we're all getting laptops and turn it into a fish room. I doubt they'll agree so I drew up another plan:

Im going to take everything out of my closet and add 4 more shelves (I already have 1). And take off my doors. That'll be my mini fish room. Big enough for 2 spawns at a time.

Plus I placed some cups in the shelf today and it fits 20 cups across and its far back so I could put a spawning tank on the exsisting one.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Good ideas!  I like that! Haha, my family already saves jars and containers.. its funny, there is a plastic container to hold a meal...I forgot the brand, didn't like the food.. But.. Actually turned out to be the perfect size to transport a gecko to the vet! After being thoroughly cleaned out of course! It even had holes already in the top! Sorta fun finding things like that.

Heehee, I keep finding my way back to the breeding section of the forum  Oops! I'm sorry, I love looking at all these spawn logs and getting to see little babies! Plus I'm addicted to learning this stuff  You'd think I was interested in breeding these guys from all the reading I've been doing! Still don't even have one fish yet, LOL! (Don't worry though, I know I stick my nose into random areas of fishy research, but it's all for the love of figuring it out, I'm not going to go headfirst into bettas and start off breeding or anything the second I get one! I just like being informed in the case of any future emergency, especially if it ends up someone I know DOES jump off the deep end into breeding and they do it wrong, maybe I can help prevent mistakes and fishy lives lost!)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

purplemuffin said:


> Good ideas!  I like that! Haha, my family already saves jars and containers.. its funny, there is a plastic container to hold a meal...I forgot the brand, didn't like the food.. But.. Actually turned out to be the perfect size to transport a gecko to the vet! After being thoroughly cleaned out of course! It even had holes already in the top! Sorta fun finding things like that.
> 
> Heehee, I keep finding my way back to the breeding section of the forum  Oops! I'm sorry, I love looking at all these spawn logs and getting to see little babies! Plus I'm addicted to learning this stuff  You'd think I was interested in breeding these guys from all the reading I've been doing! Still don't even have one fish yet, LOL! (Don't worry though, I know I stick my nose into random areas of fishy research, but it's all for the love of figuring it out, I'm not going to go headfirst into bettas and start off breeding or anything the second I get one! I just like being informed in the case of any future emergency, especially if it ends up someone I know DOES jump off the deep end into breeding and they do it wrong, maybe I can help prevent mistakes and fishy lives lost!)


 Smart. If only more people were like you our poor bettas wouldn't be neglected.

Anyway a few years ago I promised I'd never breed bettas..........ya well y'know the rest. LOL.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Nope  I'm in the process of designing it. I'm thinking of asking my parents to get rid of our family office since we're all getting laptops and turn it into a fish room. I doubt they'll agree so I drew up another plan:
> 
> Im going to take everything out of my closet and add 4 more shelves (I already have 1). And take off my doors. That'll be my mini fish room. Big enough for 2 spawns at a time.
> 
> Plus I placed some cups in the shelf today and it fits 20 cups across and its far back so I could put a spawning tank on the exsisting one.


 
why dont you get one of those big metal shelfs like 1fish2fish has? that would be easier and where are you going to put your clothes?lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

weluvbettas said:


> why dont you get one of those big metal shelfs like 1fish2fish has? that would be easier and where are you going to put your clothes?lol


 Because I don't have room in my room for those  I already have 2 bookshelves and a desk. IDK where I'd put one unless I put a smaller one in my closet.....

Oh and I already have a place where most of my clothes are anyway LOL.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

well i plan on getting one of those shelfs 1fish2fish has. Im getting rid of the big cabinet that 2 of my tanks are on and getting 2 of those shelfs hopfully, but i will need some steps to reach the top shelf lol because i am only 4 foot 10.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

weluvbettas said:


> well i plan on getting one of those shelfs 1fish2fish has. Im getting rid of the big cabinet that 2 of my tanks are on and getting 2 of those shelfs hopfully, but i will need some steps to reach the top shelf lol because i am only 4 foot 10.


 I need some steps for my closet shelf because I'm only 5' 3 and its like 6 feet off the ground.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I hate been small lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

weluvbettas said:


> I hate been small lol


Lol I'm the 3rd shortest guy in my class 

Anyway I'm going to talk with my parents tomorrow about a fishroom.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

im about average in my class the tallest person is 5 , 6


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

weluvbettas said:


> im about average in my class the tallest person is 5 , 6


 I've always been short  On the first day of school I saw a sixer (sixth grader) who's new and hes freakishly tall....as an 8th grader my option of bullying is shot lol jk.

If anyone else has any more jar option that would be awesome.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

32 ounces is too small, it would only be 0.25 gallons, and they need enough room to swim and grow in. Especially since male bettas are territorial. 
But if you find jars/cups that are bigger than that it would be fine. The pickle jars come in really big sizes, up to 2 gallons, that's good.
Also, in plastic cups you wouldn't be able to keep heaters in it or much room for plants and gravel. They could get bored.

I do think this is a good idea though, just find ones that are big enough. (At least 1.5 gallons, 2 - 2.5 is much better.)


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

What about those plastic goldfish bowls, you usually get them at fairs and carnivals etc, they are fairly cheap but are only 4 litres which is about.....1.5 gallons. These are the ones i'm talking about 

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/Aquariums+Fish-Tanks/Wilko-Fish-Bowl-4ltr/invt/0080105

You could also use critter keepers and divide them. I've heard of people doing that before  

Also and I don't know if this would work but plastic drinks bottles. There are coke bottles that are bigger than average, I don't mean force the little fish through the neck of the bottle but you could cut the bottles in half and use them that way  just an idea, i don't know if the bottle would be sturdy enough though


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

the coke bottle is a good idea welsh  you could ask all your friends and family to keep all big plastic bottles


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I think our fish were raised in plastic bottles lol, my sister and parents go through the stuff like its water so id have enough bottles to supply the street lol. 

Water bottles could work too, you know the massive ones you get with the handles, these ones lol 

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.plasticpackaging.com.au/images/spring-water-bottles.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.plasticpackaging.com.au/plastic-design.html&usg=__ret7uG32lbYEI4iXYMRI09OHggU=&h=383&w=333&sz=25&hl=en&start=32&zoom=1&tbnid=shwBT-nTJcF-QM:&tbnh=151&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dwater%2Bbottles%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1007%26bih%3D479%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=327&ei=H3R6TO_sDaeR4gbLuP3NBg&oei=EXR6TPTuDcbm4gbWmd3rBQ&esq=4&page=4&ndsp=10&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:32&tx=78&ty=85


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BlueHaven said:


> 32 ounces is too small, it would only be 0.25 gallons, and they need enough room to swim and grow in. Especially since male bettas are territorial.
> But if you find jars/cups that are bigger than that it would be fine. The pickle jars come in really big sizes, up to 2 gallons, that's good.
> Also, in plastic cups you wouldn't be able to keep heaters in it or much room for plants and gravel. They could get bored.
> 
> I do think this is a good idea though, just find ones that are big enough. (At least 1.5 gallons, 2 - 2.5 is much better.)


 Well most breeders just have quart jars that are bare. The room with the fish would be warm enough to cover the heater problem and these are only temporary until they're sold. Plus they'll get to flare at other bettas.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I used to cut the tops off of Fiji water bottles and used the for jars


----------

